# pics of members with their set-ups



## bubbajvegas

not sure if anyones up for this but thought it might be nice to put a face to a name,or maybe its just me thats nosey,lol,

anyway ill see if it takes off or not,don't be shy,

not sure which part of the forum it would want to be in either,

anyway here goes nothing,

me,my expo and brasilia 55od


----------



## garydyke1

I cant post pictures on this forum anymore, Ive exceeded my quota !


----------



## Glenn

Will look into that Gary. Email me in the interim and I will update into your post


----------



## bubbajvegas

I did too Gary,had to go into my profile and delete a load of older/non useful ones


----------



## Glenn

Alternatively, create a free Flickr or similar hosting account for images and link away


----------



## The Systemic Kid

A contented looking owner - no wonder!


----------



## painty

Very nice rig, bubba


----------



## garydyke1

bubbajvegas said:


> I did too Gary,had to go into my profile and delete a load of older/non useful ones


I tried , it doesn't let me delete them


----------



## bubbajvegas

garydyke1 said:


> I tried , it doesn't let me delete them


edit profile,bottom left,attachments,then just tick boxes and delete,thats what i did,strange?


----------



## coffeechap

i now need to go to the gym before i get my photo done judging by the size of you!


----------



## bubbajvegas

coffeechap said:


> i now need to go to the gym before i get my photo done judging by the size of you!


Lol,looks better than is,missus has a cupcake business so most of it is cake,haha


----------



## rodabod

I'll get my girlfriend to photoshop my guns to make them look bigger after she's taken a photo.

Also, for the benefit of the spelling police, can you change the title to "their"?


----------



## bubbajvegas

rodabod said:


> Also, for the benefit of the spelling police, can you change the title to "their"?


well done for spotting that deliberate mistake....hmmm,looool:act-up:


----------



## espressotime

So what do you bench?


----------



## bubbajvegas

espressotime said:


> So what do you bench?


I can squeeze a couple of 110's out so no superman


----------



## coffeechap

yep i can 110 lbs as well!!


----------



## gman147

Expo looking shiny as!!


----------



## Callum_T

"You even lift bro?"

Haha digging the sleeves there bubba, I think this is a cool idea I think everyone is going to look a little awkward striking a pose next to their coffee machine though. I know I would haha.

Although I still think its an awesome idea so Ill definitely be abit more active watching through the slurry of users next to their dearly beloveds.

As to daves (coffeechaps) photo I think you would lose the guy in a sea of la pavonis and grinders


----------



## bubbajvegas

Thought it was gonna be a good idea too Callum but all the talk seems to be about me and not many pics appearing,looool


----------



## bubbajvegas

I think if we do get some pics of peeps up here ill ask glen if he'll tidy the thread up a bit so we don't have to scroll through pages to see the pics ?


----------



## Callum_T

Yeah agreed - should strike a some personality into them I might grab a shower and sneakily (so none of my housemates see) get a selfie to post.

Would be awesome of some way it wouldn't be a thread but almost a gallery so this thread here would be the discussion and them eventually when I put my makeup on (this is actually a joke) and strike a pose.

I have to warn you though I'm like that paper bagged actor on futurama, this selfie will change the human race.

I don't think I'm too bad I guess people get a rough idea of who I am from my display picture.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Yeah,hopefully people won't be shy,I think it's nice when you get to see who you're chatting with daily


----------



## coffeechap

wheni get he chance i will sort out a photo, just have to decide which machine and which grinder hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## coffeechap

should just do a rogues gallery on a seperate thread with just the pictures.


----------



## Spukey

Each time i see your grinder it grows on me!

What are the pros and cons of it for you?

Are you going to the grind off? I will know for sure by the end of the month, if so i can drive us!

Once i get my set up i will join in! Mazzer may snap one of us up as a model haha


----------



## bubbajvegas

coffeechap said:


> should just do a rogues gallery on a seperate thread with just the pictures.


I've asked Glenn if he could tidy the thread up once the pics start coming,if they do and just let the comments stand for a few days then we end up with just pics at the beginning,don't know if its possible to do or not


----------



## Callum_T

What about a guess who with some sort of prize?


----------



## coffeechap

not going to be tough to guess you though!


----------



## garydyke1

bubbajvegas said:


> I can squeeze a couple of 110's out so no superman


Incline i've done 90kg x 4 at half your bodyweight probably ; )

You look like an MMA light heavy


----------



## coffeechap

i dont actually think bubbajvegas is that big he is only 5ft tall!


----------



## garydyke1

Managed to delete my attachments, thanks firefox


----------



## 4085

I will add a photo tomorrow. I always think that I was born with my face, so whats your excuse!


----------



## Callum_T

Being honest the whole guess who probably wouldn't work - we all know each other by set ups and not faces. Still this kinda thing reminds me of when you see a guy / gal that does a lot of voices for tv but doesn't actually appear that often - crude example we all know Bart Simpson but most wouldn't be able to pick out the lady that voices him


----------



## coffeechap

perhaps then a picture without equipment first then a reveal with the machines! I could cheat with the amount of toys I have.


----------



## Callum_T

Could be right on the money - see what others think about it in the morning


----------



## bubbajvegas

garydyke1 said:


> Incline i've done 90kg x 4 at half your bodyweight probably ; )
> 
> You look like an MMA light heavy


That impressive mate,I'm 160lb/70kg 5'6" so that's prob just over welterweight,probs a lightweight if I did a great cut and laid off the cake.looool


----------



## espressotime

To be honoust I would have thought you were 6'2" 220 lbs.

That are my stats but I look like a stick lol.

But you look like a character from Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.Great expression.

Great setup also.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Glenn's pm'd me and he's going to let this thread continue for comments after a pic has been posted and start a clone thread if just the pics so come on folks lets see what ya look like


----------



## Callum_T

Contain yourselves .....


----------



## bubbajvegas

Good work Callum,very arty and good job disguising the ghetto Doserless mod


----------



## garydyke1

Ill do mine later, just need to sort my hair out first ; )


----------



## 4085

I was never shy....


----------



## bubbajvegas

Who could be shy with a set-up like that,fantastic,the mythos is a gorgeous looking grinder and the Strega makes for a great pairing


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bet you didn't know a lever machine could do this.







:beer:

View attachment 2361


Confused me at first - wondered what was going on but decided to go with the flow!

View attachment 2362


Extraction a tad too fast but the head was nice and creamy - looked thin but tasted of hops and caramel -mmm - cheers!


----------



## bubbajvegas

Hmmm... Think I need to upgrade my machine,I want one that does that aswell as coffee,looool


----------



## Spukey

DFK41 that grinder is brilliant, definitely my dream grinder, it ticks all the boxes.


----------



## espressotime

What a grinder!.WAF factor makes it a big no go for me.


----------



## shrink

For better or worse.. Here y'all go!


----------



## bubbajvegas

Great pic,I live how we all have our neat little stations,everything in its place


----------



## garydyke1

View attachment 2364


Ready for business


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Where's the hair - still in rollers??


----------



## coffeechap

Has anyone been here in London for coffee? Probably the finest latte in town!
View attachment 2365


----------



## coffeechap

Proprietor is a funky geezer goes by the name of Dennis!
View attachment 2366


----------



## bignorry

really enjoying these


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Coffeechap - your Bosco's feet are outrageous - have you modded it with an external cooling rig to the left of you? :a


----------



## coffeechap

unfortunately that is a faema not my bosco and unfortunately it is not me either...............


----------



## coffeechap

but the geezer is a forum member!


----------



## dwalsh1

The Systemic Kid said:


> Coffeechap - your Bosco's feet are outrageous - have you modded it with an external cooling rig to the left of you? :a


Glad you answered that one Dave cause I was scratching my head wondering what he was talking about


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> but the geezer is a forum member!


Ooooooops!


----------



## coffeechap

i think the lack of the lever gives it away heee heee


----------



## shrink

garydyke1 said:


> View attachment 2364
> 
> 
> Ready for business


Costco microfibre cloths? Got tons next to my machine for cleaning the chrome/stainless stuff


----------



## bubbajvegas

Good shot off the Leaning tower of hasbean cups aswell


----------



## shrink

and amazingly, the exact same combination of hasbean cups that I have. you know what they say about great minds!


----------



## garydyke1

I might be selling off all my Red Has bean cups and saucers if anyone is interested


----------



## shrink

i shouldnt be... but might be







i quite like them.

why you selling up Gary?


----------



## garydyke1

I tend to use the not neutral espresso for doubles, my illy ones for singles. Pointless having something I dont use and could go to a good home


----------



## shrink

its the flat white ones i use quite a bit







and i only have one of the espresso cups, so i'd certainly like to match up my lone espresso cup, and perhaps add the two more flat white cups









PM me a price if you like


----------



## coffeechap

Beautiful shiny things including the forehead

View attachment 2367


----------



## shrink

the machines huge mate







very impressive! i will show this every time the girlfriend complains about the size of the cherub!


----------



## tcr4x4

Much easier to make a latte when you have some help.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> Beautiful shiny things including the forehead


Now *that* does look like a Bosco! Apols for the confusion in previous post - wasn't looking hard enough!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Wow - triplets!! Nice one.


----------



## coffeechap

Tom never knew you were one of triplets!


----------



## tcr4x4

You've met two of them... The third will be at the grind off!


----------



## dwalsh1

Lovely machine Dave I'm quite envious


----------



## Charlie B

where is that place Coffeechap?


----------



## coffeechap

sorry it is very exclusive invitation only!!!!!


----------



## Charlie B

more than likely to have an E code then


----------



## rodabod

I had to snap this awful cameraphone shot myself.


----------



## garydyke1

I have the very same pastry brush


----------



## glevum

******************


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Very nice set up - love those tiles. You *did* make the mrs one too??


----------



## bubbajvegas

coffeechap said:


> View attachment 2367


Keeping my bosco in good knick I see,haha


----------



## coffeechap

Nice set up and really nice guy as well


----------



## glevum

The Systemic Kid said:


> Very nice set up - love those tiles. You *did* make the mrs one too??


Oh yes, she has to be served 1st....any thing for a quiet life...sigh

PS...kids put that knuckle dragging scooby doo character on the Mignon to remind me what im like before my morning espresso.


----------



## seeq

Apologies for the rather poor camera phone self shot! And not doing anything with my hair this morning


----------



## Glenn

Woohoo, a Coffee Forums UK KeepCup has been spotted on coffeechap's bench!


----------



## coffeechap

Do I get a prize?


----------



## tcr4x4

coffeechap said:


> Do I get a prize?


A coffee forums uk keepcup!!


----------



## seeq

I meant to have my coffeeforums keepcup on display, oops! I'll have to take a better picture tomorrow.


----------



## coffeechap

Seeq your not that far, are you gonna come to the grind off in Cirencester?


----------



## painty

seeq said:


> Apologies for the rather poor camera phone self shot! And not doing anything with my hair this morning


For a moment it looked like your Motta jug had a huge dent in it, then realised it was a temp tag! You are well located for the Bodum outlet shop then


----------



## seeq

Posing with the keepcup!


----------



## coffeechap

cant believ more of our photogenic members havent got their mugs on here!!


----------



## Callum_T

coffeechap said:


> cant believ more of our photogenic members havent got their mugs on here!!


Que that berk in that Polaroid tee.... Haha

I do love this thread though and as I said on the phone to you Dave - completely reminds me of when you see the person being a 'famous voice' - it's just strange accept some people's head shots give it away....

I mean coffeechap is looking somewhat metallic and shiney in his...


----------



## coffeechap

why has this not been made a sticky and time for us to update the photos me thinks.........


----------



## Daren

After you Dave....


----------



## coffeechap

i will do a new photo later this week when i have my stuff set up!!! but you daren have no excuse to not join the rogues gallery as i am already on here!

the usual suspects should get their mugs on here, yes boots that means you, charlie, markyp, geordie barista, geordieboy, drude, glenn etc etc


----------



## bubbajvegas

Updated one from me with Miss Bosco for ya Dave,ya can take the piss outta hobbit coffee again now,looool










As designed by JD


----------



## bignorry

that is one beautiful machine


----------



## ronsil

Looks lovely. Enjoy it.

I like the working height.


----------



## Kyle548

bubbajvegas said:


> Updated one from me with Miss Bosco for ya Dave,ya can take the piss outta hobbit coffee again now,looool


Wow, I am so conflicted by this.

On the one hand, you look hard as nails and a proper big bloke.

On the other hand, your a bigger coffee geek than I with the Bosco and a smile like you just won the lottery and everything's going fine....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Classic and classy set up Bubba - but just one thing? Are you set up on board the orbiting space station? I say this as there is a bottle in your picture clearly in zero gravity and, come to think of it, you seem to be hanging on to the work surface.







:act-up:


----------



## bubbajvegas

ronsil said:


> Looks lovely. Enjoy it.
> 
> I like the working height.


Working height is great,couldn't cope with it on the worktop and I'm 5'6"...not sure how you taller guys cope with ya L1's


----------



## bubbajvegas

The Systemic Kid said:


> Classic and classy set up Bubba - but just one thing? Are you set up on board the orbiting space station? I say this as there is a bottle in your picture clearly in zero gravity and, come to think of it, you seem to be hanging on to the work surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :act-up:


Funny enough one of my mates swears the Bosco has to be a time machine far too elaborate just to make a cup of coffee,looool


----------



## The Systemic Kid

bubbajvegas said:


> Working height is great,couldn't cope with it on the worktop and I'm 5'6"...not sure how you taller guys cope with ya L1's


Mine sits on a 30ins high cupboard which is great for pulling the lever (I'm 5ft 10) but a bugger to watch the flow when using the naked portafilter.


----------



## Mrboots2u

bubbajvegas said:


> Working height is great,couldn't cope with it on the worktop and I'm 5'6"...not sure how you taller guys cope with ya L1's


Tiny barista







(if you didn't watch IT crowd this makes no sense )


----------



## Dylan

Shortly to be posted: Me with my new L1 won in the raffle


----------



## aphelion

that bosco is lush!


----------



## Spukey

Looks at home in the new kitchen bubba!


----------



## Daren

Looking Good Bubba (not you - your machine!







)


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> i will do a new photo later this week when i have my stuff set up!!! but you daren have no excuse to not join the rogues gallery as i am already on here!
> 
> the usual suspects should get their mugs on here, yes boots that means you, charlie, markyp, geordie barista, geordieboy, drude, glenn etc etc


Ok then.... Here we go, me and my babies


----------



## Mrboots2u

Youve shrunk !


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Youve shrunk !


I didn't want Bubba to feel bad


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 3799


Me, Oscar and the kit getting ready to cheer on the hoops with a decaf flat white. Well rowdy in here.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Youve shrunk !


Or have you really high worktops


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 3799
> 
> 
> Me, Oscar and the kit getting ready to cheer on the hoops with a decaf flat white. Well rowdy in here.


Nice set up Jeebsy.


----------



## jeebsy

Best foam out the grouch yet....fingers crossed it's a sign!


----------



## glevum

42 year old grumpy git with the Bezzera.


----------



## Mrboots2u

glevum said:


> 42 year old grumpy git with the Bezzera.


Are you looking at me, ARE YOU LOOKING AT ME .....


----------



## coffeechap

Woooooooo the godfather the revenge


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ill post a pic of my set up with me when the lid is back on and all the cups aren't scattered across the bloody kitchen.....


----------



## Wobin19

I am a bit worried about that enormous drip of blood oozing down the wall in the reflection on the side the Bezzera...


----------



## Spazbarista

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you looking at me, ARE YOU LOOKING AT ME .....


Err.....yes....well you have got your flies open


----------



## Mrboots2u

Expobarista said:


> Err.....yes....well you have got your flies open


Genius, now is it meow scary that you right , or that you are actually the first one to notice .......


----------



## glevum

Just figured out what that is, its a reflection of a Pallo group head brush.


----------



## glevum

God, left me self well open here, no wonder not many doing this thread


----------



## Spazbarista

glevum said:


> God, left me self well open here


Literally.....


----------



## Spazbarista

Mrboots2u said:


> Genius, now is it scary that you right , or that you are actually the first one to notice .......


Well I couldn't work out whether the photo looked like it would be more at home on Crime watch or the Gay Times.


----------



## coffeechap

You two should get your mugs up, at least Glevum put himself up for the kill


----------



## Spazbarista

NEVER!!!!

Especially since I've just said something very rude about Mr Bickle


----------



## glevum

Its ok...i have had a good laugh at Expo's burnt pizza's:exit:


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right flies done up : check. Black And white photo ,as colour hasn't made it up north yet : check. Tea towel and washing machine in photo to emphasis working class credentials : check .


----------



## Spazbarista

Is that a bong on your shelf?


----------



## Mrboots2u

No. Above the cups is cooking oil for us chip pan







.Expo take a pic or are you in the words of Coldplay " all yellow " .........


----------



## coffeechap

Gonna get a camera set up in rave for when he is next in!!!!! Missed the opportunity today but it will come.


----------



## drude

Mrboots quoting Coldplay? How very disappointing :0


----------



## Spazbarista

Ha ha I did wonder if I'd see you!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Apologies drude was trying to keep it mainstream. Ill try harder next time


----------



## coffeechap

Update time for me too and in a homage to the OP I too must look like a dwarf....


----------



## coffeechap

glevum said:


> 42 year old grumpy git with the Bezzera.


Dude no need to delete, I though it looked cool, ignore them they are bullies.....


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Right flies done up : check. Black And white photo ,as colour hasn't made it up north yet : check. Tea towel and washing machine in photo to emphasis working class credentials : check .
> 
> Clean super shiny L1, doh


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Mrboots2u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right flies done up : check. Black And white photo ,as colour hasn't made it up north yet : check. Tea towel and washing machine in photo to emphasis working class credentials : check .
> 
> Clean super shiny L1, doh
> 
> 
> 
> It's a working machine , it's grubby and dirty like me , but makes great coffee.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Update time for me too and in a homage to the OP I too must look like a dwarf....
> 
> View attachment 3935


Dwarf.. Hmm Dave with his precious , he must have the precious ...........


----------



## Spazbarista

It looks like a scene out of Breaking Bad


----------



## Glenn

Dave, you'll need long arms to get a selfie with all of your levers though. That's your next challenge


----------



## coffeechap

Expobarista said:


> It looks like a scene out of Breaking Bad


Still no picture though dude.


----------



## Spazbarista

Nope. Nor will there be


----------



## coffeechap

Expobarista said:


> Nope. Nor will there be


Until the rave cameras get you!!!!! Just superimpose you next to an expo


----------



## Spazbarista

Ok, alright then, you win here you go...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That picture is strangely unnerving!


----------



## Spazbarista

Yeah, but funnily enough, I get the feeling he'd have blended in quite nicely at the Grind Off


----------



## coffeechap

I think he would too as would you if you manage yo make it to the net one...


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 4510


Decided to have a move about this morning. My turntables and mixer used to occupy this position but as I've only used them once since moving six months ago thought that space could be better used. Gives me space above the machine for cups too - couldn't do that before.


----------



## dwalsh1

I thought this thread was members with their setups? Cant see the member


----------



## Charliej

dwalsh1 said:


> I thought this thread was members with their setups? Cant see the member


Maybe his member needs a macro lens to photograph well


----------



## dwalsh1

haha nice one



Charliej said:


> Maybe his member needs a macro lens to photograph well


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 4513


Had to get the tripod out, hope this one's acceptable


----------



## Spazbarista

Chain's a bit slack


----------



## Fevmeister

Where did you buy your tamp mat jeebs


----------



## Yes Row

It looks like this one, which mine is

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/rattleware-rubber-tamping-mat-22cm-x-8cm


----------



## Fevmeister

It's an ideal size for my flourishing set up


----------



## Yes Row

My mat came with this tray

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/rattleware-grinder-tray

The tray is great as it does not have a lip at the back so you can slide it from under the grinder for easy cleaning

My RR45 fits in the tray a treat and frees up the rubber mat for placing in front of the coffee machine


----------



## jeebsy

Yes Row said:


> It looks like this one, which mine is
> 
> http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/rattleware-rubber-tamping-mat-22cm-x-8cm


That's the one


----------



## mike 100

Fevmeister said:


> It's an ideal size for my flourishing set up


I have one of those surplus to requirements.. if you PM me your address I will pop it in the post.. no charge just give a small donation to a charity of your choice

Mike


----------



## GS11

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 4513
> 
> 
> Had to get the tripod out, hope this one's acceptable


You have a nice bit of room on your work top jeebsy for future upgrades:good:


----------



## Mrboots2u

Good bit of vinly there jeebsy ....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bump

Perhaps newer members would like to add to this for fun ...


----------



## Daren

Lets see your ugly mugs.... c'mon!


----------



## DannyMontez

I'll get on this tomorrow.


----------



## Drewster

Daren said:


> Lets see your ugly mugs.... c'mon!


Trust me, you really don't need to see my ugly mug. I have quite a few nice espresso cups though!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drewster said:


> Trust me, you really don't need to see my ugly mug. I have quite a few nice espresso cups though!


Come on people why so shy , don't hide behind a keyboard .

Get some pics up in the rogues gallery .

If we get enough I can restructure the thread a bit better

Gary , jeebsy your pics are deleted now , so we need to have updated ones.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Pompeyexile (Paul) in the flesh.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bump come on people Pompey can't be the only one with a camera....


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 7629


All sorts of exposure issues where my setup is just now but I get the keys to my new house in three weeks. Once everything's in its permanent position will get a better one


----------



## Mrboots2u

View attachment 7630
i

Im not sure i made that any better ....Trying to bring you put of the dark Jeebsy...


----------



## Spazbarista

'Kin ell! Its a Charlie Brooker's younger brother!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Spazbarista said:


> 'Kin ell! Its a Charlie Broker's younger brother!


When the next Rave do is on

Someone , anyone get a pic of this mystery man , formerly know as Expobarista ...


----------



## Burnzy

This is a great thread... Im shocked at how much kitchen space you guys have been allowed!!! My set up is so lame.. I have work to do... Could give bubbajvegas a run on tattoos but not muscles or equipment...  ill get a pic up tomorrow...... Gotta shine up the classic


----------



## froggystyle

Boots, do you have really fat fingers?


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Boots, do you have really fat fingers?


I often post from my phone , I'm crap at typing on it .


----------



## froggystyle

At leste u new wat i wz refring took.


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> At leste u new wat i wz refring took.


Get a photo up


----------



## froggystyle

My face and equipment is not worth a photo!


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> My face and equipment is not worth a photo!


Scaredy cat ...


----------



## froggystyle

haha you cant goad me...


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

My most recent photo. I have no equipment though, just milk jugs.


----------



## froggystyle

That is a proper man tash, well done old chap!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Wish I could say it was real! Notice my short hair? Haha.


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah kind of guessed it was false..


----------



## Eyedee

As a grumpy old man I rarely open myself to ridicule but here goes.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yay thanks Ian ! It's always nice to see who your talking to on the forum .

Cheers !


----------



## Charliej

The Brewtus is looking nice in place of your Piccino Ian, it certainly has more presence than the Fracino.


----------



## Daren

Eyedee said:


> As a grumpy old man I rarely open myself to ridicule but here goes.
> 
> Ian


----------



## Daren

Nice set up Ian


----------



## Neill

Thought I'd revive this thread with a festive theme.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Where's Colin's set up now ...expect Santa hat on his


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Where's Colin's set up now ...expect Santa hat on his


I did think Santa hat, didn't have one to hand.


----------



## cappuccino crackers

seen this tonight had to add one apologies av just gt in from work and im slightly embarrassed at my little setup and shortage of stuff ha


----------



## jeebsy

Bizzump


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

A lot of Invalid Attachment specified.


----------



## jeebsy

Attachment quotas aren't massive on here so lots will have been deleted to make more space.


----------



## 4085

jeebsy said:


> Attachment quotas aren't massive on here so lots will have been deleted to make more space.


or people have deleted the source file so the link becomes dead


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> Bizzump


Wassat?


----------



## jeebsy

A hip hop bump, like shizzle, bizzle, bizzump


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> A hip hop bump, like shizzle, bizzle, bizzump


I know it seems less convincing now, but that would have been my ?guezzzle?  just helping out the older crowd ;-P


----------



## jeebsy

See the last few lines of snoop's verse in Drop It Like It's Hot

So bring your friends, all of y'all come inside

We got a world premiere right here, now get live!

So don't change the dizzle, turn it up a little

I got a living room full of fine dime brizzles

Waiting on the Pizzle, the Dizzle and the Shizzle

G's to the bizzack, now ladies here we gizzo


----------



## Jon

Always felt Brizzles should have been Bizzles in this context - but maybe he was worried Lethal B would hate on him?


----------



## jlarkin

jonc said:


> Always felt Brizzles should have been Bizzles in this context - but maybe he was worried Lethal B would hate on him?


Not sure Snoop is worried about much .

Anyway back on track, my self-set-up


----------



## jeebsy

jonc said:


> Always felt Brizzles should have been Bizzles in this context - but maybe he was worried Lethal B would hate on him?


I thought he was talking about breeches as is trousers - he's got a room full of 10/10 Regency-era garments - hence the BR


----------



## Yes Row

I was shocked when I googled snizzle!


----------



## jeebsy

Yes Row said:


> I was shocked when I googled snizzle!


LOLs. Didn't know that one.


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> I thought he was talking about breeches as is trousers - he's got a room full of 10/10 Regency-era garments - hence the BR


Broads?


----------



## Yes Row

jeebsy said:


> LOLs. Didn't know that one.


Google image is your friend


----------



## jeebsy

Yes Row said:


> Google image is your friend


Urban Dictionary was enough


----------

